# 177 confiscated horses up for auction *UPDATES 11/18 & 11/30 pg 1*



## ohmt (Nov 8, 2012)

The 177 miniature horses that were confiscated from Kandi Crow are going to be auctioned off






I really dislike how they are handling this, but I'll admit that I have no idea how these things usually go. I just hope that the horses go to good homes. They really deserve it after all they've been through. Looks like some will come with papers, but from what I've heard about Kandi, they may not be accurate, which is a shame. Just wish the whole thing could have gone differently and I wish I could go there and bring a few home.

Here is a link to the auction info if anyone is interested in going.

http://www.liska-auc...auctions/dec-8/

*UPDATE 11/30/12* There will be a Meet and Greet after the preview starting at 5:30 hosted by Kathi Donnell at Taprock event center. This will be a Mexican buffet with appetizer, dinner and dessert for $23.95. No host bar available. We will be having guest speakers you won't want to miss if you are going.

The vet who cared for the horses and a presentation by Anna from Equamore Horse Sanctuary will be speaking and we have invited the DA, Animal Control and the person who has been caring for these horses since they have been confiscated.

Everyone one is invited to attend but if you do plan to come to the Meet and Greet please email me so I can keep a count for the dinner. Donations appreciated to pay for the dinners of our guest speakers.

Kathi Donnell [email protected]

*UPDATE 11/11/12*

*There are now pictures on the auction link of horses that will be auctioned off. A lot of very malnourished horses that need some TLC. Some mares with foals at side and mares looking pretty round and in foal. Stallions/colts are all being kept in tact, unfortunately. Mostly pet quality, but a few that I spotted while skimming through that looked pretty nice. All need good homes though!*

UPDATE 11/16:

ALL horses will have their coggins and health certificates done prior to the auction!!! They will also have another round with the farrier and dewormer



WHOOHOOO!! The county is trying very hard to do right by these horses. They deserve a pat on the back.

UPDATE 11/18:

For those that asked for a list of the horses with names, dob, reg, etc., I have finally compiled my list. Now I will get reg #'s done, hopefully!

Here is the link to a pdf file: http://webpages.char...ssauction2.pdf

If you can not open that, I can also send a docx file, but it is VERY large. I am also working on putting it all onto a webpage so those without a way to access the documents can still take a look.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 8, 2012)

Would you please be so kind as to provide a little more detail, such as who is Candi Crowe, maybe farm name, famous horses, why were they taken, why so many? Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## ohmt (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is a link to the thread regarding Kandi and why her animals were taken away from her. I think if you google her name you should get a wide variety of news articles regarding it as well.

http://www.miniature...pic=130736&st=0

Here's one of the first articles I found by googling:

http://www.oregonliv...es_for_sou.html

Another one:

http://www.kval.com/news/local/Animal-hoarding-case-costs-Oregon-county-300000-177359911.html


----------



## 2minis4us (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Amanda.

I do not like that they are being auctioned off, and probably dirt cheap so what is going to happen to them after that ? One can only hope that good knowledgeable people buy them but in this economy and some not registered ..... that's a lot of minis.


----------



## Marty (Nov 9, 2012)

Eveyone. CMHR was on this situation the minute we heard about it and offered our services to them.

We still want to help. We have the means to do so and get some of these horses out of there BUTTTT we need foster homes for them. Cannot do a thing without people stepping up to foster.so please do so now. If you are within that state it sure would make things easier but we will take people anywhere. Please do note: We do not dole out horses just to anyone to foster. We do have an application that has to be approved first by all Board members so go to our website at www.chancesminihorserescue.org

and apply. Must move quickly~ You can call Connie at 1-586-850-2343


----------



## ohmt (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you SO much, Marty! I am hoping and praying that more foster homes step forward. I so wish I was closer to them.


----------



## 2minis4us (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome Marty


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 9, 2012)

Is Tucson Arizona too far for me to be a foster home? We have plenty of room and are very knowledgeable about Miniatures as well as riding horses...

Kari


----------



## happy appy (Nov 9, 2012)

I would but I'm too far. sorry


----------



## Marty (Nov 9, 2012)

Fill out the application Kari! We will take all applications from anywhere all the time!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 9, 2012)

To see how you can help financially if you can not foster, please look at the thread, $3 Mission of Thanks! We currently have a great match going on.

Many more gifts to come, every little bit will help!!!!!

Thanks CMHR!!


----------



## wcr (Nov 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## ohmt (Nov 11, 2012)

Another BUMP-

Link to auction and pictures of horses being auctioned on the original post.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 11, 2012)

Some of those pictures just break my heart.



:No-Sad I sure hope they have good homes and easier lives going forward.

Liz N.


----------



## jandjmc (Nov 11, 2012)

Is there any rescue efforts going on up there? Is there a contact person in Oregon? Do you know if the Humane Association is involved? I'm just wondering if there is someone who is going to the auction who I could contact. I live in New Mexico but could probably buy a couple to rescue, but don't have any contacts in Oregon. Anyone with ideas?


----------



## ohmt (Nov 11, 2012)

There is a lady by the name of Ana Clay (email is [email protected]) who is coordinating all of the rescue groups and working with the DA. I would contact her and also CMHR and see how you can go about getting a couple of the horses.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 12, 2012)

To foster for CMHR please visit our website and fill out a foster application. We will also need photos of your farm and 3 letters of reference (vet, farrier, personal). Please send all information to our Secretary Shannon Hobbs. You can find her email address on the website and also on the bottom of the form.	The sooner we get the applications in and approved the better as then we will know exactly how many horses we will be able to take in.

We cannot afford to transport horses very far, so the closer to Oregon the better.

Please do not purchase horses and plan to surrender them to CMHR without approval as we will not place them in foster homes that do not have all the required paperwork in and approved. Thank you so much! We have to be sure that we place horses in secure foster homes. Your cooperation is very much appreciated. 

Warm Regards,

Connie Parr

CMHR President

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org


----------



## jandjmc (Nov 12, 2012)

The rescue that is coordinating the effort is Equamore Sanctuary. They have a website and have set up an account to be used just for the mini rescue. I'm also going to send out some extra equipment, halters, leads and the like. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## MiniArabLuvs (Nov 13, 2012)

I would love to foster or adopt some even but have no way of picking them up or getting them to minnesota.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Nov 13, 2012)

as I was reading the posts about the minis, I just can believe how many people have stepped up to support these animals. Well, really I can but its just amazing how horse people stick together. Great Team work guys!

I'd love to take in a few myself but I just dont have the facility or the finances to take in any more at this time. I hope and pray they all get good homes.


----------



## Marty (Nov 13, 2012)

CMHR has only had one person who filled out the appropriate paperwork required to foster


----------



## albahurst (Nov 14, 2012)

If they are slated for auction,, how can foster homes be used?


----------



## stormy (Nov 14, 2012)

albahurst with this many minis going up for auction chances are some will get no or low bids, esp those with special needs. That is where rescues and foster homes come into play.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 14, 2012)

On another horse-oriented and very respected list, a member posted of going to the auction site, reading the 'small print' at the end of the horses' photos to find that it said that there would be an 'on-site' vet to run Coggins(I think to be required; certainly any horse heading out of the state would require one before it could be hauled across state lines), at an 'approx. cost of $150(!!!??), results to take 5 days and 'no guarantee' of negative results! I can't help but think this will adversely affect any possible purchases! Thoughts?

Margo


----------



## stormy (Nov 14, 2012)

I know often at the local horse sale coggins are drawn at the time of sale and the horse gets a clip put in their tail, they can be transported. Horses going for slaughter do not require a test. Only costs $20 or $25 though, not $150.


----------



## jandjmc (Nov 14, 2012)

The site states that there will be a local vet available and coggins could be run for interested buyers, so it doesn't sound like a necessity. I just e-mailed and asked about that excessively high price, thought it might be a typo. I also asked for information on the hauling that is available. I'll post when I get a reply.


----------



## chandab (Nov 14, 2012)

Alaqua did an awesome job of bringing Champ back.



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Margo, I saw that price too, and thought the county must be trying to make some money off the sale, rather than worrying about placing the horses. $150 for a Coggins? I wonder what the Health Certificate will cost? What could they possibly think people will pay for horses with no papers? Then add $150 + Health Certificate on top !
> 
> I've looked at all the pictures in the "picture albums" and it appears all but a couple of the horses seem to be in quite good shape -- certainly not like "Champ" -- for those who remember him and his will to survive !!
> 
> ...


----------



## jandjmc (Nov 14, 2012)

I just received an e-mail from the auction company. They stated that they are not requiring a coggins nor are they requiring that buyers use the county's vet-who was the one that quoted "approximately $150". They welcome buyers to use any vet, if the buyer chooses to get a coggins.

The auctions arranged hauling is only available locally.


----------



## wcr (Nov 14, 2012)

The vet they used is not my favorite and $150 is excessive compared to other vets in the area. They are taking absentee bids and if you are out of state and need to arrange transport, I would be willing to offer boarding and transport to my ranch from the sale. Out of state friends have asked me to look at the horses for them and I am willing to help in any way I can. I have dispersed my horses and the ranch is empty and I can handle many horses including stallions until transport. I am under 10 miles away from the sale so contact me if I can help. [email protected]


----------



## Mona (Nov 14, 2012)

That is VERY generous of you to offer this service to interested parties Kathi! Thank you, from the horses!


----------



## Renolizzie (Nov 14, 2012)

That is very sweet of you Kathi.

If I wasn't such a newbie, I would consider trying to get one of the little critters. I have a fear of buying sight unseen since I really am so inexperienced. I hope the little horses get to some good homes. They look so sad eyed and unkempt. I feel very sorry for them.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 14, 2012)

That's is wonderful, Kathi!

Also, do these horses really need to be as bad as Champ was to have been neglected?

I wonder how he's doing now actually. It's been a while since i've checked up on him!


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Nov 15, 2012)

> The vet they used is not my favorite and $150 is excessive compared to other vets in the area. They are taking absentee bids and if you are out of state and need to arrange transport, I would be willing to offer boarding and transport to my ranch from the sale. Out of state friends have asked me to look at the horses for them and I am willing to help in any way I can. I have dispersed my horses and the ranch is empty and I can handle many horses including stallions until transport. I am under 10 miles away from the sale so contact me if I can help. [email protected]


That is generous of you !!!!! Thank you! I would love to see Winding Creek Colt Endeavor find a home, he was sold to Kandi about 6-7 years ago, an is an excellent stallion. Lot #16 black and white homozygous stallion. He is in excellent shape.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 15, 2012)

There have been a lot of rumors going around on social media sites regarding the horses, so thought I'd post a few messages from the DA and Auctioneer:

"We are not putting any of the horses down due to age. There is no minimum bid on the horses at the auction, but I imagine the confusion came from the fact that if people want to have the horses coggins tested that will cost $150. We have not made a plan for what will happen with the horses that are not sold at auction and we won’t make that plan until after the auction, but there are no plans to send the horses to slaughter – we are looking for homes"

"DA will require that you sign something about the intent on the animal. You cannot transfer ownership. SO, if you are someone who is a buddy of the lady the horses were seized from and you "think" that it will be easy to just bid for a "friend" you will face jail time and fines. it's a felony."

"They will hold the mini's where they are, in the groups they are with till being loaded to go home with the new owner. So no need for a temp. boarding place or staging area. 

The 150.00 coggins was an APPROX amount, lab fee is 50.00 so cost will depend on how many go at once as they have to be shipped. Also time involved. They want to make it as cost effective as they can to help save money. 

All unpapered males will be gelded, while gelding, coggins can be pulled on those, making it more cost effective. 

Calif requires - neg coggins and health cert. 

Wa. requires - health cert, no coggins."

And yes, Julie, we know you think the horses look great.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 15, 2012)

> apparently i am not the only one that thought that.


Got that too. Any pictures of Winding Creeks Colt Endeavor's sire since you used to own him? Hopefully he will have his papers at the auction and it may help get him into a good home.

And again so it's not missed:

There have been a lot of rumors going around on social media sites regarding the horses, so thought I'd post a few messages from the DA and Auctioneer:

"We are not putting any of the horses down due to age. There is no minimum bid on the horses at the auction, but I imagine the confusion came from the fact that if people want to have the horses coggins tested that will cost $150. We have not made a plan for what will happen with the horses that are not sold at auction and we won’t make that plan until after the auction, but there are no plans to send the horses to slaughter – we are looking for homes"

 

"DA will require that you sign something about the intent on the animal. You cannot transfer ownership. SO, if you are someone who is a buddy of the lady the horses were seized from and you "think" that it will be easy to just bid for a "friend" you will face jail time and fines. it's a felony."

 

"They will hold the mini's where they are, in the groups they are with till being loaded to go home with the new owner. So no need for a temp. boarding place or staging area. 

The 150.00 coggins was an APPROX amount, lab fee is 50.00 so cost will depend on how many go at once as they have to be shipped. Also time involved. They want to make it as cost effective as they can to help save money. 

All unpapered males will be gelded, while gelding, coggins can be pulled on those, making it more cost effective. 

Calif requires - neg coggins and health cert. 

Wa. requires - health cert, no coggins."


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Nov 15, 2012)

i have a photo of him that is on my mantle, but i dont have a scanner, i could get it scanned and/or mail a copy to any one ending up with him, Winding Creek Colt Endeavor sire was Freedom Hill Farms Expert Endeavor. I dont know if anyone can tell in that picture, but that horses head in beautiful very small and tippy ears. If shipping was not so high, i would buy him back Kandi paid 3500.00 for this horse i found the receipt this AM. IF i lived closer there are a couple of horses i would like to have, but....too far away.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 15, 2012)

Found pictures of him. Since I don't own the horse, the pictures can be seen toward the middle of this website:

http://www.hurricane...om/Blank-1.html

Looks like he might be a bit tough to handle, but if he was sold that long ago, he's probably just not had much contact since then. Sounds like a lot of the horses are going to need a bit of work, but hopefully people don't hold it against them. I bet they'll come around quickly.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Nov 15, 2012)

150.00 is VERY pricey for a health cert and coggins, we can get that done in NC on site at the local stock yard for 30.00 and that includes a health cert as well.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 15, 2012)

There are other vets in the area as was mentioned earlier in the thread that might be willing to go lower. It is just an estimate-$50 was the quoted office fee and depending on how many horses that sell will need them, it could be a bit lower. The DA has also stated that all stallions not sold with papers will be gelded. I am not sure when the gelding will be done, but it is not going to be included in the price.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Nov 15, 2012)

i doubt they will recoup the gelding price on those horses i am sure the vet fee will be high on that as well, but maybe the state can pay for it,????? anyway i hope who ever ends up with them will be happy.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 15, 2012)

I doubt they intend to recoup much on them anyway as they've spent over $300,000 on them so far. Glad they are gelding the unregistered stallions.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 15, 2012)

Perhaps we can hope for lots of in-state-OR--WA state, buyers, since they are likely the only ones who would not be REQUIRED(NOT by the auction; it is not part of their job in this particular kind of a sale to 'require' a Coggins OR a health cert.)to have either a Coggins or health cert. or both in order to transport across state lines, no matter what the destination. Seems to me it would STILL be quite an issue for out-of-state buyers, since even should they choose a different vet, if the time frame is going to be DAYS before results are back, are they then going to have to just 'hang out' in OR waiting before they can take their horse home?

Definitely good that they are gelding the unregistered stallions; was this kind of add'n. info available in the online listing of the auction? I'd hope so!

As for the 'county' paying for things related to this....it should always be remembered that when 'the government', whether it be Federal, State, County, City, etc. is 'paying for it', that means THE TAXPAYERS---you and me---are actually the ones paying--always! Few governmental entities are going to have a budget that includes HUGE amounts for covering costs such as the ongoing upkeep, not to mention castration, of relatively large animals, such as ANY horses, even miniatures. Trying not to borrow themselves into a financial disaster, most are not going to expend any more than they absolutely MUST on the remediation of this kind of seizure situation. I surely HOPE there will be a way to recoup at least SOME of the expenses from the woman who got the horses into this mess....AND that she will be under SERIOUS penalty of law if she ever even contemplates doing such a thing again.....GRRRRR!

Margo


----------



## ohmt (Nov 15, 2012)

Margo-out of state buyers are more than welcome to bid by phone and the horses can be kept where they have been kept since the confiscation until the tests are done.

According to the county, the money has come from the funds they had set aside. The problem is that their funds are quickly dwindling as it is a "poor" county and they didn't have much more than that saved up. Kandi will be responsible for any costs that are not recouped through the sale.

As far as the gelding-I think it is a very smart move, especially if it is locals that they are expecting to do most of the buying. Unregistered stallions=more unregistered horses which unfortunately equals a greater chance they'll be put back into this situation.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 15, 2012)

For those hoping to take one home out of the state of Oregon that requires a coggins, dont try hauling without one. The checking stations where you have to stop is where you will sit if you dont have the right paperwork. The horse can be 'impounded' or there are other consequences... and you will be in big trouble. No the auction yard or state of Oregon does not require one to run thru auction, but they are not the ones planning on hauling out of state.

That is a ridiculous price for a Coggins test- is ANY going to the state or county or is the vet pocketing it all because he is 'convenient'. Folks also need to figure, if you have to leave the horse there for a bit, that there will be boarding fees? So keep in mind to watch for that too.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 15, 2012)

Any way for them to clarify all of those things for out-of-state buyers? I am 10 hours down I-80 from there, and would love a number of those miniatures. But there are too many buts, and in Nevada you had better have all your papers in order or they will and have confiscated, your truck, trailer, and animals, plus fines. Wish I knew someone going to the auction heading my way.

I see they now have a catalog and state the boarding while waiting for a Coggins result is free of charge. But how is someone supposed to get another vet to draw Coggins? Not at all likely and $150 is steep, here where everything is expensive it's $85 for Coggins and $35 for Health Cert. and you have to have both.


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 15, 2012)

I pay almost $250 for a coggins and health cert (including the vet call) here...


----------



## susanne (Nov 15, 2012)

I would suggest googling or perhaps asking Kathi by PM for names and contact info for other vets in the area. It would be a shame for such things to get in the way of adopting a needy horse.

For anyone questioning the legitimacy of this seizure, PLEASE talk to one of the many responsible breeders in the northwest. There is little tolerance amongst them for those who do wrong by their animals, even if they do manage to do business with those who do not know better.

.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 15, 2012)

There is NO BOARD being charged by the county if the horses are kept while coggins are being run.

Also, I am going through the pictures and trying to match up horses based on Kandi's website information. I won't post it anywhere since I could be wrong and the info on the website could be wrong, but if you would like a list of the horses I am able to match up (only writing down the ones with markings that I find as the rest are too hard to tell) please pm me and I will send it to you. There are some very very nicely bred horses in the auction and some old horses that really need retirement homes.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, the county is paying for the gelding but the buyers will pay for any coggins/health. No charge for boarding until coggins are done.

The county so far has not gotten a court order so can't do the transfers. I have heard they are working on it, but will try to find out more later. Someone talked to AMHA and they said if DNA matches then they will do the transfers, but want to call myself to confirm. There are a lot of AMHR only horses abd not sure how they will be handling it so need to call them too.

I am going through the list and there is a Bond AToy4UC son that's one of the nicer horses in the group, a Boogerman daughter, and lots of others with nice breeding. Hopefully they'll get their papers. Sounds like most of the horses 4-5 and under were never registered, but do have applications and pictueres done by Kandi. Will post more as I learn!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 15, 2012)

It sounds as if the county involved is trying hard to do the right things where the horses are concerned, and I admire that! Perhaps there is some local area horseman who could provide a list of alternate vets and what they would charge for Coggins/health certs, when they could do them on a horse if purchased, and how long the results might take? The 'no-cost' boarding should be very helpful to prospective buyers ,too. I just hope there are a good many folks ready and willing to do all it will take to do the good deed of giving these miniatures good homes!!

Appreciation to those of you who have worked to find out and share correct information in hopes of helping the horses, too!

Margo


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 16, 2012)

You could send me information, your box is full and email seems to elude me at the moment. Thank you for all your work to find information for everyone.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry, Becky! I cleared out my inbox so I can receive messages again




I have gone through and matched all of the horses I can and also have received a list from a breeder that has been working directly with the horses and has been through the registration papers. Between the two of us we have the majority. I'm going to put pictures from the auction page as well as the pictures I found online on he list. So I'll be sending them out soon!

If anyone with access to the AMHA and AMHR studbooks would be willing to donate a bunch of their time to do look ups (foals, the status of the reg papers, heights, etc) I would be so very grateful. I think having that information would really help people know the horses better and create more interest.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 16, 2012)

UPDATE:

All horses will have their coggins and health cerificates done prior to the auction. They will also have anothrr round with a farrier and some dewormer. WOOHOOOO!!! The county is trying very hard to do right by these horses and get them into good homes.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Nov 17, 2012)

Did they find Winding Creek Colt Endeavors papers????


----------



## ohmt (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, but they are saying he is extremely aggressive along with one of the Bond AToy4UC sons so to make sure an experiences buyer gets them. I'm sure he used to be much easier to handle so hopefully with a little work he'll come around.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 17, 2012)

Well shoot! Thank you for your time and considerations, with all that's going on with Missy I had better rethink and not take a plunge right now. Hopefully I can be of use as a foster home, and if so that will be most important right now. One thing is for sure, I will have a gigantic supply of hay and feeds for any type of horses needing it (referrig to my other thread). I also have an expanded understanding of sensitivity to feedstuff. I am so glad to see the county going through the extra efforts for these little guys, I would really love to go grab up a dozen of them and give them the care they deserve.


----------



## wcr (Nov 18, 2012)

I was contacted by a forum member who would like to get a couple horses that others may not bid on and is trying to get them to Kalispell, Mt. If anyone is coming down or knows of transport please contact me. Lisa from Horse Blanket will have halters and lead ropes for sale if needed at the auction.

Many people are doing what they can for these horses and it is heartwarming to see the mini community stepping up to help.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 18, 2012)

There is a group on fb if anyone is able to take a look with people who can asnwer questions that are working directly with the DA and horses. "Grants Pass Miniature Horse Auction" is the groul name.

There is a transporter who offered to travel for $3/mile for all horses together and can fit 15 in her trailer I believe. Very low cost transportation per horse if it works out.

Also, people are working together to try to only have 1 bidder per horse to sell them $1 each. This is so Kandi will not be helped in any way (the money goes towards what she owes the county).


----------



## ohmt (Nov 18, 2012)

UPDATE 11/18:

For those that asked for a list of the horses with names, dob, reg, etc., I have finally compiled my list. Now I will get reg #'s done, hopefully! 

Here is the link to a pdf file: http://webpages.char...ssauction2.pdf

If you can not open that, I can also send a docx file, but it is VERY large. I am also working on putting it all onto a webpage so those without a way to access the documents can still take a look.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 18, 2012)

Your document is incredibly helpful --- thank you for doing this!





Liz N.


----------



## Mona (Nov 18, 2012)

*SUPER JOB Amanda!!* Thank you so much for all you are doing to try to help these poor little horses find new homes.


----------



## chandab (Nov 18, 2012)

ohmt said:


> UPDATE 11/18:
> 
> For those that asked for a list of the horses with names, dob, reg, etc., I have finally compiled my list. Now I will get reg #'s done, hopefully!
> 
> ...


I can't go, nor buy; but thank you for all the work you've done to try to help put names to pics. Hopefully it'll help them find homes. Saw a couple mares that I'd love, but its not possible for many reasons.


----------



## Renolizzie (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, a wonderful effort to put the names of horses together using photos and providing so much info. You are a person with a big heart.


----------



## 2minis4us (Nov 19, 2012)

Amanda, you are AMAZING !! You did a great job with your list !



:yeah


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses (Nov 22, 2012)

Lot #7 looks like Champ.

I agree the county vet isn't my pick either. My vet said $100 would cover a health/coggins certificate for interstate travel.


----------



## ohmt (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone-I just feel terrible for all of these horses and i almost sold Kandi a stallion a few years ago. Glad my gut told me it wasn't right, but I keep feeling that it could easily be him in the group





DJF-the horses are all having coggins and health certificates done prior to sale at the county's cost now.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 23, 2012)

My heartfelt thanks to you for doing all this "legwork" as has been said it is very likely that this will help HUGELY when it comes to finding them homes. I hate it that they are being auctioned off like this but I think the best thing for these horses will be to get them into single or at least small unit homes ASAP- and this seems the easiest if not the best way to do just that. Lets hope a few of the new owners find their way here.


----------



## DJF Miniature Show Horses (Nov 24, 2012)

Ohmt

Up until monday Liska had printed in the catalog buyer to pay for a coggins test for $150.00

But as of Wednesday it is now included along with shots, trims and wormings. I dont know why this changed but makes it easier for our out of state friends to bid. Really sad their not allowing Online bidding. Missing out on some bidding wars to get these babies outta here! I think this auction is gonna be pretty good. Im talking to many rescue groups and private bidders from many states.

Exciting to know these minis are heading to loving homes finally. Cant wait


----------



## bunni1900 (Nov 24, 2012)

I am too far to make the trip (can't take time off of work) But am hoping to meet someone either in the Spokane, WA area or in the Moscow, ID area. I am from Montana and would be transporting for another person as well. Up to 3 minis. PLEASE help me give these horses a great home. Contact me if you know of anyone going to the auction that would meet me!


----------



## bunni1900 (Nov 24, 2012)

* I now have a lead on someone from Powell, WY going through Blackfoot, ID willing to transport. The more people the less the fee. I will be meeting her and bringing some to Montana. From Montana I have someone who may be willing to bring them to Spokane. I need to know how many people/horses are interested in this ASAP!*


----------



## happy appy (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm interested in a couple of the appies but it's just too far for me to even think about.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 30, 2012)

For all who want to help - there is a lot of important information on page one of this topic -Please see page one.

_Amanda if the links to any of __your __documents change please pm or email me so I can edit/add it to the first page of this topic for you. Thank you to all who are working to help these horses out of this situation._


----------

